# High waist jeans.  Yay or nay?



## Korms (Feb 17, 2007)

So, finally the trend for bum-crack showing skinny jeans is coming to an end and it's looking like the high waisted jeans and trousers are in, but is this another trend that my horizontally challenged midriff will not tolerate?  I'm really into retro looks and this style would be perfect, but can a girl with a belly pull them off?  *sigh*.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

I hate loathe detest despite abhor and just all around refuse to wear high waisted jeans. 
Hell.
No.
They aren't flattering to anyone with any extra tummy, that I've seen.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 17, 2007)

Mom Jeans...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 17, 2007)

*You mean like "Mom Jeans"??*

*Hell no.. No...Just, NO!*

*They don't flatter ANYone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 17, 2007)

Absolute NAY.  You have to have a completely flat stomach to pull that off.  If you have any "pooch" they look like mom jeans.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 17, 2007)

i hate them.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTl6aJDlDiY
SNL said it best =p

She'll love the 9 inch zipper and casual front pleats!

Giver her something that says, "I'm not a woman anymore!  I'm a MOM!"


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 17, 2007)

i hate them, they don't look good on anyone.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

Heck No...


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 18, 2007)

haha umm no that video was funny
i dont like people though that wear there jeans very low and you see them but nasty wear a cute belt


----------



## little teaser (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell No.. i hate them.. i rather see someones thong showing than high waisted jeans that give them wedgie and looks like there ass is hungry trying to eat there pants.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 18, 2007)

NAY.
Just say no to looking like a horse from behind.


----------



## Pei (Feb 18, 2007)

NAY!

It's kinda yucky =D


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 18, 2007)

Nay for me! They look like the jeans that the chicks in old lifetime movie network movies wear!(you all know the ones i'm talking about if you don't believe me turn to lmn right now.)This lady at my job wears those with her camel toe showing and everything.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2007)

They're making a comeback!??! Say iy ain't so.....No one should wear those unless you're recreating a show or sitcom from the 80s/early 90s. As a matter of fact, when I saw the thread title, my first vision was "Aunt Becky" on "Full House". They're not even flattering on skinny women.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They're making a comeback!??! Say iy ain't so.....No one should wear those unless you're recreating a show or sitcom from the 80s/early 90s. As a matter of fact, when I saw the thread title, my first vision was "Aunt Becky" on "Full House". They're not even flattering on skinny women._

 
i think they look worst on skinny girls.. or pettite frame.. it sucks up the whole body


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I hate loathe detest despite abhor and just all around refuse to wear high waisted jeans. 
Hell.
No.
They aren't flattering to anyone with any extra tummy, that I've seen._

 

what she said...


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Mom Jeans..._

 
my mom is 63 and she wouldn't be caught dead in them.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know if she's talking about 'Mom jeans', specifically but I suppose everyone's definition is a lil different...but I agree with everyone that said if you have any 'pooch' whatsoever, a high wasted jean will most likely be unflattering. However, I think it looks great if you can pull it off. I know Seven For All Mankind makes a high waisted jean I am dying to get. Perfect for spring.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 18, 2007)

only if you're totally hot and named gwen stefani.
example:


----------



## shopgood (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_only if you're totally hot and named gwen stefani.
example:








_

 

they're a no for me. what's the deal anyways? are they supposed to make your legs look longer?

i don't even like them all that much on gwen. and she's gorgeous and can pull off a lot.. they shorten your torso terribly.. i like low-rise jeans cuz i already have pretty long legs, but my torso is short and out of proportion. these would just make that even more obvious. i think i've seen some in a victoria secret catalogue and they looked alright.. but even still, you have to have the body of a super model to make them look just "alright."


----------



## cyens (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I think super low-rise are as ugly as high-rise jeans. The best are mid-rised jean, and those are the most flattering jeans on anyone.

I'm just sick and tired of seeing people's ass-cracks or thongs everytime they bend down. 

I recently bought a pair of mid-rise pants after rocking low-rise for years and believe me or not, they're more flattering then low-rise ( I'm actually thinking of getting more of those ). Also they don't show your ass-crack to the world everytime you bend down.
Plus mid-rise are perfect to hide tummy since the belt sits right on it and not under like low-rise or above like high-rise, which they makes your tummy way more obvious

Mid-rise is the way to go!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_I'm just sick and tired of seeing people's ass-cracks or thongs everytime they bend down. _

 
say no to crack.






But ITA, it seemes to me that somehow nice, fitting jeans disapeared and whats left is either super low dont-you-dare-bending-over Jeans or... skinny jeans. arrrrgh


----------



## asian_eyes (Feb 19, 2007)

jeans => never ever

trousers => yes forever


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 20, 2007)

NAY!

I have some friends that are ultra into 70's style, which actually seems to be a big thing in San Diego right now. But anyway, whenever they wear high waisted jeans I just feel uncomfortable looking at them!


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*I saw an ad in Elle's February Mag. with a model in a highrise pant, and she looked hot. *shrugs*  Although, I don't believe I'd EVER be caught in them myself. *


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 20, 2007)

High-waist jeans make me think of Seinfeld episodes.  Especially ones in black.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 20, 2007)

High waisted jeans are called "MOM JEANS" on Saturday Night Live for a reason!
Lol they are funny looking! Gwen's pants are not that bad but those
are nice expensive classy looking slacks. As far as jeans go
you don't want to wear "MOM JEANS"....lol!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh, Mom jeans are making a comeback, too? 

Ugh, no. No, no, no! Thaaaaaaanks, I'll leave early 90's fashion where it belongs -- in the 90's.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 20, 2007)

NO WAY to mom jeans but if high waisted is coming back I think it will look a lot different than mom jeans, you know slimming and fitted like carberet pants...although I think you pretty much need a perfect body to pull this look off. I wouldn't wear it unless I have a flat stomach and get my asian j-lo bum down a few sizes


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont think its so much high wasted Denim that is making a comeback.
its more of a high waisted Vintage polyester type pant. something like (above) gwen stefani has been sporting lately. along with Christina Augilera


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 20, 2007)

i like the sailor-esque style a la gwen...but on her.

jeans though, no...cameltoes ain't cute!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

haha I dont think the big assed bleached Denim Elastic waistband tapered ankle denim jeans are gonna come back into style..ever.


----------



## aeni (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd give it a try.  I think high pants as long as they're patterned/draped correctly can look good, but in our curvy society - they won't make much of a comeback.

At least right now.  Fashion always recycles, it just depends on the consumer accepting it.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2007)

No.
No..
No...!

On most people anyways. Gwen looks hot in hers fo' sure. She'd look hot wearing a hat made out of a pizza box though.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 22, 2007)

only works if you have model like figure


----------



## Katura (Feb 22, 2007)

If you want your bum to look as long as your legs...go for it.

Horrid. And I tell my mother everyday.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 22, 2007)

:[


I HATE HATE HATE High waisted jeans.


They're so uncomfortable, tummy or not.​


----------



## Raerae (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_only if you're totally hot and named gwen stefani._

 
Sorry, even Gwen doesn't look good in those...  Hello Belly Button!  Where are you?!?


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 24, 2007)

yuck! nay.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't like Gwen in them, either. I think it's because of what I'm used to, but I find them uncomfortable. I have a suit that sits right above my natural waist line (bought it without realizing it, but at least I can cover the waist with the jacket), and I hate how it feels.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

UGH! Nay! These things are so fugly. The only person I have ever seen them look good on was Marilyn Monroe! Even Gwen only looked 'alright'. One word: cameltoe.


----------



## june23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asian_eyes* 

 
_jeans => never ever

trousers => yes forever_

 
Agreed


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asian_eyes* 

 
_jeans => never ever

trousers => yes forever_

 
I'm going to mostly agree-- maybe minus the "forever" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think for the sake of variety* it can look really fashionable and put together as an office look. It has this twinge of 70s working woman feel- that's subtly hot to me.







*variety also has to mean that they be the right size, curve, material, color, details-- so pretty much perfect for me- dare I say tailored?


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I'm going to mostly agree-- maybe minus the "forever" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think for the sake of variety* it can look really fashionable and put together as an office look. It has this twinge of 70s working woman feel- that's subtly hot to me.







*variety also has to mean that they be the right size, curve, material, color, details-- so pretty much perfect for me- dare I say tailored?_

 
those trousers are absolutely gorgeous. but high waisted jeans...not as much.


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

Having been raised in the generation that have worn low-waisted jeans exclusively, I would have to say NO. I would also look at you with pure horror and mortification. Then again, the high-waisted jeans that I've seen thus far included tapered bottoms, reminicent of skinny jeans.

As for trousers, I wear mid-waisted ones for work. I'd feel too uncomfortable and stuck in the '80s wearing high-waisted ones.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 1, 2007)

high waist jeans??? ewww maybe pants like the pic above are slightly cute .. high waist and super low jeans are a NO NO for me.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a pair and love them. I bought them from topshop for £40 <3


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I'd give it a try.  I think high pants as long as they're patterned/draped correctly can look good, but in our curvy society - they won't make much of a comeback.

At least right now.  Fashion always recycles, it just depends on the consumer accepting it._

 
lol our curvy society...


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it depends on the person.  I'm only 5'2" so they definitely wouldn't work on me.  It doesn't help I'm mostly legs either!


----------



## zori (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh gosh no ... the high waisted jeans only looks relatively good on models. I believe if they do make a come back it would be more tapered to give a lean long look - at least I hope so. 

I'd stick to my mid-waisted jeans!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

Nay! X5547740737. lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

The clever marketing people at the Gap came up with "Reverse Fit".  Described as:   

High-quality denim.  Sits just above the waist, full through the hip and thigh, tapered leg opening.  5-pocket styling.

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...679&pid=396624

Anything with a description of "full through the hip and thigh" should raise some red flags.  Ohhhhh, but the ever-so-chic 5-pocket styling makes up for that though, huh?  What the "F" is 5-pocket styling?  

Reverse Fit, no.  It is what it is....Mom Jeans!  Just say no!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 4, 2007)

The Gap has been marketing the reverse fit jeans for a while. I think it's because tapered jeans are considered bad.

5-pockets. From what I figured, they mean the two in the back, two in the front, and one tiny, decorative one inside the front right pocket.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I just I just don't understand why they can't just say 5 pockets??


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2007)

*wolf whistles*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 4, 2007)

They're horrid &I'd never wear them.  But I dont wear low rise either.  I prefer a mid rise.


----------



## somethingsinful (Mar 6, 2007)

i burned all of my moms high waist jeans for a reason and she knows that i would kill her if she ever bought any more...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a short torso..high rise stuff is a no no for me.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 14, 2007)

Definitely NAY! It's Mom jeans all the way...

I wear low rise ones.


----------



## kalice (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay,

I like high rise jeans well enough. As long as you pair it with a nice crisp top and shoes for a clean look. I got a lot of influence of the 'modern' clean look of the 80s through my Mom, and I definitely think it's a casual and slightly retro simple look.


It's not for everyone, just like the ultra low-rise doesn't suit everyone either, but I think it can be very nice. Lol, besides, there's no way your underwear would show.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 17, 2007)

Heck no, techno.  I don't like the super-low look much either, but anything up to the belly button is too high IMHO.  The trend will be OK for skinny girls, but not for girls w/hips... like me =(


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

i wish i could pull off high waist jeans... it could probably hide the little tummy i'm getting (thanks to college caafeteria food! ugh!)... haha


----------



## hotxpinkness (Mar 20, 2007)

I think they're very nice... but would only look good on someone tall and thin


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 22, 2007)

it definately depends on the style of pants!!!! i can see it looking better in work pants,like the VS ones, but definately a no in jeans.  it gives your butt an elongated droopy look.... grossssssss


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 22, 2007)

I say Yay.

Okay maybe not necessarily on jeans, but on certain styles of pants, they look great if you can pull them off. I've always been a fan of how high waist pants and skirts look with the right style.


----------



## Taj (Mar 22, 2007)

NO - NO - NO in a thousand years ! ! ! !


----------



## july (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree that its not pretty when the jeans is too low but high waist is far too high for my taste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have to say nay!!!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

depends on the style...but _jeans_, nay...high-waist jeans = mom jeans =]


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

absolutely not!


----------



## Blush (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate them. They are not flattering.


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

nooo way!

I can't say that enough! no no no nonononononoooo


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

*A BIG NAY! Uck! Don't go there! Some fashion trends are supposed to come and go! Lets hope this one goes sooner than later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CrystalStars (Apr 25, 2007)

Other style of pants look okay. Jeans look BAD





Even Mischa looks horrible in them!


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 25, 2007)

My mom wears high waisted wal-mart jeans...
and she tries to make me wear them.
:crap: 
No one should have to wear those.
When you sit down it gives you an extra roll.


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

Nope. I think it's a trend that will pass as quickly as it started eventually.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 6, 2007)

I think the versions on Gwen & the 2 models look great b/c these women have really slim hips and can pull off this look.  They're also wearing fabrics other than denim, which I think makes a world of difference.  As for the denim versions, they are just ridiculous on anyone, regardless of body type.  Geez, is there any trend Mischa doesn't follow - she looks like a fookin' idiot.


----------



## astronaut (May 7, 2007)

Jeans, no. But high waisted trousers and pencil skirts are super sexy. As long as they fit of course.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 8, 2007)

^___^ I might wear them for ONCE ONLY ! makeup & Hair will be diffenatley 70's or 80's look..


----------



## me_jelly (May 9, 2007)

NAY...i was scared of them ever since I was a kid lol


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

there is a difference between high waisted jeans & mom jeans. 

such as rightn ow the gap is making higher waisted jeans and the are totally hot. i hate low-waisted jeans because it makes my hips fall out (AND MUFFIN TOP IS SO GROSS) so high wasted jeans makes me look hella skinnier in the belly. 

high waisted jeans are way way hot. 

plus it give s you a better shaped ass.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 25, 2007)

I'm only 5'2" and if I wore something like that I can only imagine how much shorter I would look! My mom wears "mom jeans" though. I've been trying to get her to try some better looking jeans but she is difficult! lol


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

I think some taller people can pull it off, but it is definitely not something for most of us.


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2007)

sorri but i love them! here in the UK everybody is wearing them and they look hot especially high waisted shorts.. i got some cute white ones like christina aguilera


----------



## girlstar (May 26, 2007)

I switched from wearing low rise to wearing regular rise, and everyone thought I had lost weight. I haven't!! They're about an inch below my bellybutton. Death to low rise (and muffin tops)!!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't wear it even if you paid me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but then again I don't have a flat stomach


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 27, 2007)

If they look like Gwen's, yes!  Those are really nice looking.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 27, 2007)

im loving all the new high waisted trousers in river island! gotta go get some


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_If they look like Gwen's, yes!  Those are really nice looking._

 
I was totally going to say that!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Sep 27, 2007)

high waisted jeans isn't very flattering to me i think it would probably feel uncomfortable too since the waist band sits on your stomach


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I have ones that aren't that high wasted, but they end a little before my belly button and I like them because they hide my love handles.


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_My mom wears "mom jeans" though._

 
LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i know _exactly_ what you're talking about


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 28, 2007)

lol. high waist usually doesnt look good in denim. but in a pencil skirt or a dress pant it looks very chic! just dont wear suspenders. a lady came into my store with a gray high waist trouser and suspenders. a hot mess!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a big YAY, for me. I love all the skinny jeans and high waisted jeans.


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

....


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 28, 2007)

As a 45 yr old mom I wore the high waisted jeans way back and hate the thought of going back. At my age and being short the mid-rise seems best. My 18 yr old daughter is fairly tall and quite thin and looks great in low rise and super low. But she buys a good cut with a low rise front and higher rise back, so that bending over is not a peep show. She has long legs and the low rise seems to balance her out. I think the super low rise can look great as long as they are not too low. I think if you have to shave your pubic area to wear your jeans then they're too low, and yeah I've seen some this low.  But the thought of the old "Mom Jeans" that taper down to the ankle makes makes me cringe. They make your hips look wide even if their not, a boot cut would be better.


----------



## Tralalaa (Sep 29, 2007)

I think CERTAIN high-waist are okay, if worn properly.
Like these aren't too bad:




I especially like the second one....
But I do think that this trend will come and go. Besides, I wouldn't be able to rock them, so I'll stick to low-rise.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 29, 2007)

Considering that low rise pants come up to just under my belly button, I won't be jumping on the high-waisted pants bandwagon anytime soon.  Midrise or "sits just below the waist" (bullshit) pants go up to my belly button....if I had high waisted pants they would go up to my boobs...

I think they are like skinny jeans, they will look good on some ppl, alright on others, and look like shit on everyone else.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 29, 2007)

Not on this body... :holysheep:


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate them with a passion until I saw Meagan Good wearing a wide leg pair with braces! Other than that I only like high-waisted tailored trousers.


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

Not for me...but some ppl can pull it off


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 9, 2007)

They may make your legs look longer, but they make you and your torso look shorter. I'm short already. I live on an island where the population -well atleast the Asian half of us is like five foot three. Regular pants are all high waisted on us-like little old men or Christopher Walken-pulled up to the nipple line. A nice lady in Ross sent me up to the men's department and told me to look for pants with a 30 inch inseam and stop worrying about waist size....I don't want anything higher than my bellybutton,trouserwise.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gross, I think high waisted jeans look terrible.  There are much more flattering jeans out there.


----------



## christina83 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love them, I also have a Topshop pair and the River island tailored pairs are gorgeous


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 3, 2007)

well i think it depends how you wear them...
this is Rihanna and Hayley from Paramore..Hayley definately wore them way better than Rihanna....

http://justjared.buzznet.com/gallery...nna-trl-05.jpg

http://paramore.org/gallery/albums/M...L-Oct07/31.jpg


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

High waist jeans... It's a don't. Please... don't... Those don't really flatter anyone. But those really low jeans are a major don't too... Cracks are everywhere lately, and it's so... UGH.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Mom Jeans..._

 
Mom jeans? I kind of resent that. I'm a mother and would never, ever, ever wear high-waisted anything. Ugly. Ugly as sin.

Maybe if you're super tiny, they'd be kind of cute.. but on 99.9% of the population, they'd be a disaster.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

They look hot on Kim kardashian, & some looks that I've seen are actually cute. But I have seen them worn wrong & it kills the whole HIGH WAISTED JEAN LOOK for me, but they are exceptional in some cases, depending how you wear them.. I'd say yay


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

High waisted jeans do not suit me at all (I am short.) but high waisted shorts on the other hand, I look tall/long legs. I also love how I can eat all night without looking bloaty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yay to high waisted shorts for me! Heaps funny, seeing as when they've first made a comeback, I hated them with a passion, but a year and bit later I love them. If you find the right high waisted's i.e one that does not reach to your breasts but rather one that sits on your belly button, looks perfect!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_














*wolf whistles*_

 
This should be permanently banned from all stores and fashion forever.  I can't stand this look.  It's sick.  It freaks me out.


----------



## kokometro (Feb 21, 2008)

Man.. who is it that tells women that look is good. My mom looks just like that Mom jeans video. Her body isn't so bad that she couldn't find something more flattering.  It's a NOOOOOO to those pants!!

VS has so many styles of jeans in various cuts that it makes no sense not to try and find something flattering. Reminds me of the 80's and those awful "lee riders". I swear my dating options dried up when I was rocking those.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2008)

I told a family member if they didn't get rid of those ugly jeans, I was going to set fire to them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    They make you look like you have a diaper in front of your stomach & your butt looks like it got run over by a truck.  Oh, I am having a moment here. I am loosing it. I want to rid the world of those jeans.  I need to mediate...


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 21, 2008)

LOVE them!! I have 2 pairs and I adore them. You have to find the right pair though. An updated pair. Not a "Vintage" pair.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2008)

Vintage ones (shown above) are horrors.  Yes, I have seen some updated ones that were sleek.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 22, 2008)

I think sparklingwaves pictures of the highwaisters are what I know to be "mom jeans."  The highwaisters with the pocket in the front.  BUT fast forward to the highwaisters now and I think they are very flattering on women.  I'm personally not a fan as I am a lowrider girl myself.  I can stand pants higher than my hips.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

The only ones I like are the trouser cut denim from Guess. They are hot! Its not super high waisted either but its not low cut.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

The right kind, the updated kind can look really good with the right top.  They can really flatten your tummy.  But you have to have good posture with them or they look terrible.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have to agree with glam8babe, they are really fashionable here in the UK and i actually love them! ive also got the high waited shorts and i want some of the trousers next. I absolutly loveeeee these on jlo!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 16, 2008)

^ i so agree with you.. i absolutely LOVE these...it's about time i got me a pair actually, they're kind of hard to find though - for me at least =/
I love both the jeans and the shorts..


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 16, 2008)

I do like high waisted jeans to a point, but I prefer high waisted shorts.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

only highwaisted skirts 4 me.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 19, 2008)

Just below the waist = yay! Those make me look very hourglass. I don't care how "in" it is, but I HATE low rise and super low rise jeans. They make me look shapeless.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2008)

Most high waisted jeans I've seen don't look that great but I love high waisted shorts.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

A big no for me. Ugh. Never.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Nay! Uncomfortable, and make you look old. Not to mention unflattering on anyone who has something resembling a stomach!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 3, 2008)

I love high waisted everything.  I have a tummy but i don't currrrr
Mmmm.. high waisted pencil skirt with a huge belt.. oh ya baby


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

If by high-waisted you mean coming up to the waist, then that's what I always wear - can't stand hipsters or anything that a belly can hang over the top (yes, I bellydance, but I wear a power net body stocking to hold my wobbly bits in).  I also hate when women wear thongs that come up higher than the waist of their jeans - looks skanky in my opinion.

  	If you mean coming higher up than the waist, then I'm not so sure.  I'm short, so would look even shorter in those - I'd imagine I'd look like a toddler.


----------



## wangdoofunsukh (Jul 27, 2012)

Nay, It looks bad and old fashioned.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jul 27, 2012)

High waisted trousers look glamorous and make me think of pin up models... High waisted jeans look weird.


----------



## Abigail0525 (Jul 27, 2012)

i hate them too!


----------



## kolin760 (Feb 8, 2013)

i dint like it at all


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2013)

Only high waisted shorts


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 9, 2013)

I vote for high waisted. Gives u an hourglass figure


----------



## heartofcrass (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't like high waisted on me for pants....


----------



## JaMK (Jul 19, 2013)

LOOOOOOOVE them...agree with others who said it gives hourglass figure


----------



## LastContrast (Jul 21, 2013)

I think they look cute if you have a tiny waist, but can be a bit challenging if you are not well defined. I have been asked if I am pregnant in high waisted pants more than once! (I'm not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 4, 2013)

Love high waist jeans and shorts


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2013)

Shorts or skirts only! Jeans may look a little off and add a pouch to anyone's belly.


----------



## Jolly (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't like them very much .High-waisted jeans are hard to pull off .


----------



## bodybyvi (Dec 16, 2013)

its really looking Gross.
  sorry but for me as far as i know its a big NO.
  or Nay...


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love my high-waisted jeans, skirts, and shorts!  I found that the material and tailoring made the difference to helping flatten out the stomach vs. giving you a pooch.  Also you have to make sure the high-waist doesn't make your butt disappear!  Lol.   I'm guessing those that are blessed with a plump booty won't have that issue.  Oh my poor flat Asian butt...


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

No, absolutely not. Not sexy


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

I like them cause it gives me hourglass figure.  I hate hiphuhhers !


----------



## illestVee (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't like high waisted jeans but I loooove my disco and riding pants


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 9, 2016)

NAY , I hate them .


----------



## MelvinWells (Nov 9, 2016)

Nay its look worst.


----------



## merlen (Apr 21, 2017)

I like yo wear it with cut tops.


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 7, 2017)

I think it really depends on how you wear them. I'm not completely against them, but I'm not confident enough to wear a crop top to make the ensemble look good. Especially now that high-waisted jeans are designed to be more chic and complimenting to different body types.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2017)

On me, a high rise jean is ALL THE NOPE. The waistbands would very likely hit the bottom of my ribcage and not my natural waist.

I'll stick to mid rise.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 7, 2017)

I LOVE  high waist jeans. Super sexy.


----------



## Hamza082 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yay Yay Yay Yay...


----------



## juraseka (Aug 17, 2017)

Our work pants used to be high-waisted, and they are the most uncomfortable thing EVER! not to mention they are NOT flattering, except hiding the muffin top a little. But no thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2017)

Nooooooo!  I'm so used to the comfort of my lower waist jeans. I'm ok with mid-waist jeans. What's with the new Mom jeans craze  LOL!


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 18, 2017)

YAY! so much yay!


----------



## gkeehanpb (Aug 23, 2017)

well... I think it depends on the shape of your butt, if it's flat no way to wear that jeans model


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 13, 2017)

i have a flatter stomach, may be the high waist jeans suits me. But still i don't like, because the view from back looks horrible


----------



## redswan (Oct 31, 2017)

It's a yay for me coz it emphasizes more the curves of our body.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 2, 2017)

Um NO WAY! There is a perfect place for jeans. Too high or too low and they just look ridiculous. PASS!


----------



## AaronCraigie (Mar 28, 2018)

No, I don't prefer it.


----------



## Abhy (Jun 4, 2018)

Yay! It depends if were comfortable to wear it. Cheers!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah... Nope..


----------

